# grainy lotion



## goatnewbie (Jun 18, 2008)

I just finished making my second batch of lotion and its slightly grainy. I am guessing I did not melt my oils long enough or get them hot enough. Is there anything I can do to save this batch? Maybe rewhip it in small bathches or warm it up slightly? Anything? Thanks for any help.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Problem is, getting the temperature high enough to melt what needs to be melted will cause problems for other things (like your preservative) that you add after the temperature has dropped. Probably, it was your emulsifier...that's always the last thing to melt for me. I do a heat and hold with both phases, not just the liquid phase, and that helps to ensure that everything is well melted.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, Stacey, "heat and hold". Yes, I do, too, but I forget WHY. I'm not too skilled with lotion so I just follow directions, but really don't the "why" of things (which I hate not knowing). Thanks for that tidbit of info.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Heat and hold is primarily about killing nasties.  But if you get your oil phase up that warm, it will also make sure that everything is melted.


----------

